
Songkick Detour: Prepay bands to come to your city - microtherion
http://detour.songkick.com/faq?locale=en-gb
======
itwerks4me
I see no US locations, are you actively operating in the states?

~~~
microtherion
I should clarify that I have no involvement with the company whatsoever, I
just came across the feature yesterday and thought that it was a form of
crowdfunding that actually made a ton of sense.

